# Carver av-705THX



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I have the above mentioned power amp and i am wondering if it is 4 OHM stable? 
The specs quote as 8 OHM 100 odd watts 5 channels driven, and 200 as a stereo power amp.

It Is THX certified so I assume its pretty robust. Does anybody have information if this unit will drive a 4 ohm load? 
regards:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

John Johnson from HT Hifi Secrets reviewed it a while back...

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_4_2/av705.html

I don't think it's bridgeable, but it does have power steering which allows any one channel to produce 200 watts, but the other four channels are steered to that one to get that output.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Sonnie,
Thanks for the reply mate. Its not bridgable you are correct. 
Basically i want to run 2 sets of 8 ohm rears off it, therefeore the impedance will be (approximately) 4 ohms a channel, and I was wondering if anybody had experience with it. 

regards


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not sure why I had bridging on my mind... :dontknow:

I don't think you'd have any problems, but maybe someone else will know for sure or will have had experience with it. If no one knows, you might email Carver and ask.


----------

